
Analyst backs Intel’s claim that Moore’s Law isn’t slowing - davidiach
https://venturebeat.com/2017/04/01/analyst-intels-latest-disclosure-shows-moores-law-isnt-slowing/
======
CalChris
If you're not into semiconductor process engineering, it helps to know what a
node is:

[http://semiengineering.com/a-node-by-any-other-
name/](http://semiengineering.com/a-node-by-any-other-name/)
[http://spectrum.ieee.org/semiconductors/design/shrinking-
pos...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/semiconductors/design/shrinking-
possibilities)

They are specified by the ITRS:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Technology_Roadm...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Technology_Roadmap_for_Semiconductors)

------
woodandsteel
What about costs? Fabs keep getting more and more expensive, plus x86 is
getting increasing competition from much cheaper ARM chips.

~~~
tracker1
x86 is still ahead in terms of compute power per watt in the server space...
though doesn't have much that goes as low power as ARM can. I see ARM taking
over more personal devices, as it has.

